# Hechtrekord am Asnen See



## wurmbaouderlb (2. Oktober 2006)

*HECHTREKORD GEKNACKT*
Die Wurmbaouder waren wieder da.
Die Wurmbaouder, das sind 6 Angler aus dem Frankenwald ( Bayern ), seit 20 
Jahren zusammen und alljährlich mindestens einmal auf Angeltour unterwegs sind.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=50635&stc=1&d=1159797018
Diesmal verschlug es uns wieder an den Asnen See. 
Die Erinnerungen an 2003 und 2004 waren zu schön. Der Gedanke, einmal einen „richtigen“ Hecht zu fangen, lies uns nicht los.
Voller Urlaubsfreuden kamen wir am 16 Sep. 2006 bei herrlichem Wetter in Jät an. Die Koffer in die Bude, Angelzeug ins Boot und schon ging es los. 2 Hechte mit 88cm und 73cm waren der Erfolg. Nach einer feucht- fröhlichen Nacht versuchten wir unser Glück aufs Neue. Den ganzen Tag geschleppt, nicht viel gefangen, die ersten Erwartungen schon leicht nach unten geschraubt, fuhren wir bei lauem Wind an den Stellnetzen des Berufsfischers vorbei , wo es dann passierte: 
Es war ca. 17 Uhr, als sich meine Angel nach hinten bog. – Hänger?- Jürgen nahm die Rute, 
(da ich den Motor steuerte), Sekunden später ein springender Hecht ca. 40 Meter hinter dem Boot. Ich schaute Jürgen an- er antwortete nur: „ des is a gruser “. Er übergab mir auch gleich meine Angel, womit ich den, für so einen Hecht, ruhigen Drill fortführte. Nach ca. 4 min. lag der Kapitale neben dem Boot. Ein weiteres Problem bahnte sich an. Der Kescher war nicht mal halb so groß, wie das, was da rein sollte. - Gaff ? – zu Hause. 
-1. Versuch: fast drin, Hecht springt drüber, taucht wieder ab und zieht Schnur von der Rolle. Kurz darauf - 2.Versuch: Hecht mit Kopf im Kescher- so nicht-. Plötzlich lag er mittig drüber- Jürgen reagierte blitzschnell und irgendwie war der Hecht dann auch im Netz. Mit einem „Boa, Petri Heil Gunger“ hob er den 12 kg schweren und 1,25 Meter langen Hecht über die Bordwand. Weidgerecht getötet, machten wir erst einmal ein Bier auf. Nach einigen Fotos an der Hütte dann das Filettieren.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=50637&stc=1&d=1159797483

Abends gab es natürlich Fisch, den wir in Alufolie vor dem Haus grillten. Die weiteren Tage brachten eigentlich viele Fische, doch die Metermarke wurde nicht mehr überschritten. Insgesamt 64 Hechte und 5 Barsche waren an
der Angel, wobei wir nur ein drittel verwerteten. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=50636&stc=1&d=1159797196

Das Wetter war Klasse, nur der Mittwoch war uns zu windig, so dass wir im 25 km entfernten Växjö einkaufen gingen.
Im Haus „Goekboet“ lässt es sich wunderbar Leben.
2 km entfernt von der Zivilisation, ohne fliesend Wasser, mit Gas in der Küche, einer
Sauna und einer batteriebetriebenen Dusche kennt das Urlaubsabenteuer keine Grenzen.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass die Hütte am Ostufer des Asnen Sees liegt, wo auch die besten 
Fangplätze sind.
Das stille Örtchen ist Gewöhnungsbedürftig ( Plumpsklo ). Man gewöhnt sich an alles! Nur eines ist für mich schlecht, denn der Angler mit dem längsten Fisch darf bei uns am Ende des Urlaubs den Sack heben.
Man muss sagen: -es ist alles da, was man braucht, und man hat nach einer Woche viel zu erzählen.
Und noch was: Der aus Deutschland stammende Vermieter Ulli Hübers gibt einem schon
Bei der Ankunft sehr gute Tipps zum Angeln.
Also für uns Wurmbaouder ist klar: Wenn du an Fisch fange willst und dich nit su bleed 
oschdellst, dann misda daou her, daou fängsd na aa !!!!!
Gruß, die Wurmboader: - Werner Schmidt
- Lothar Baderschneider
- Ulli Brendel
- Jürgen Wolfrum
- Jürgen Meister (Keschermeister)
- Sönke Hüttner ( Hecht Rekordhalter mit 1,25 Meter am Asnen


----------



## HD4ever (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Glückwunsch zu dem Prachtexemplar und dem schönen Urlaub !


----------



## CyKingTJ (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Super Ding, die letzte Oktoberwoche werd ich mich in Schweden dran machen den zu toppen !


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Prächtige Fische #6


----------



## Schwedenulli (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Hallo Ihr Wurmbaouder! Sehr schöner Bericht.

Aber ich muß hier ein kleines bischen "richtig stellen"!
Das Ihr einen Rekord "geknackt" habt kann ich ohne weiteres bestätigen - und tu ich hiermit auch sehr gerne.

Aber:

Es handelt sich *NICHT* um den bisher größten Hecht, der jemals im Åsnen gefangen wurde  - der liegt meines Wissens bei 136 cm mit der Rute und gar 144 cm im Netz #6 ( verbessere mich gerne, wer es besser weiß!!!  - das sind die mir bekannten Maße) 

Es ist aber definitiv der größte Hecht, der in den letzten 7 Jahren von unseren Gästen gefangen wurde - *somit unser "interner" Hechtrekord -* wie Du in der letzten Zeile des Berichtes ja auch schreibst!

Hierzu an dieser Stelle noch einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Bin gespannt, wie lange er diesmal steht - der 124 er von Michael Pflüger hat sich recht lange gehalten ( ca. 1,5 Jahre! ),
auch wenn er oft nur knapp verfehlt wurde.

Liebe Grüße vom Åsnen

Ulli #h

P.S.: In diesem Thread findet Ihr die Bestätigung eines Tipps, den ich an anderer Stelle im Board gegeben habe:

Ärgert Euch nicht über die wenigen Netze der "Berufsfischer" - zieht Nutzen daraus! Die Positionen der Netze zeigen Euch gute Fanggründe an - die Einheimischen wissen, wo der Fisch zu finden ist


----------



## The Ghost (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Dem Fänger:|schild-g zum dem tollen Hecht. Und vielen Dank für das einstellen des Berichts.#6 #6 #6


mfg The Ghost#h


----------



## Dieter1952 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

_Auch von mir *HERZLICHEN GLÜCHWUNSCH* zu dem Prachtburschen_ #6 _Werde mal am Nachmittag losfahren. Freue mich wenns ein 70er wird_


----------



## Lahnsitzer (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch von der ganzen Westerwald/Hagen Bande#r !
Was für ein super Fisch, hatte mich eigentlich beruhigt und wieder damit abgefunden in Deutschland zu sein, aber nun ist mein (unser) Schwedenfieber wieder ausgebrochen!  !!!!! 
Ich will zurück zm Asnen!!!

Nochmals Glückwunsch und ein kräftiges Petri Heil!


----------



## Pike79 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Ich hätte mal eine kurze Frage... ist es in Schweden nicht vorgeschrieben Hechte in dieser Größe schonend zurück zu setzen? 

Ich finde nämlich, dass der Fisch ziemlich tot aussieht, aber vielleicht irre ich mich da!

Mfg, Markus


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

...dachte ich auch...


----------



## Hooked (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Ja, schöne Mutti! Aber warum müßen die Bayern immer sofort alles abschlachten was sie Fangen? Nur aus Rekord-Gier?


----------



## Hooked (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Nix gegen die Bayern! Aber hab auch schon so meine Erfahrungen mit Leuten aus Bayern in 
Schweden gemacht...


----------



## Schwedenulli (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*



Pike79 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine kurze Frage... ist es in Schweden nicht vorgeschrieben Hechte in dieser Größe schonend zurück zu setzen?
> 
> Ich finde nämlich, dass der Fisch ziemlich tot aussieht, aber vielleicht irre ich mich da!
> 
> Mfg, Markus


 

Es ist *NICHT* Pflicht in Schweden, einen solchen Fisch schonend zurück zu setzen - das entscheidet jeder selber.
...und da der Fisch abends in Alufolie gegrillt wurde, wirst Du wohl davon ausgehen können, dass er *spätestens da* auch tot war.. 

Ulli #h


----------



## gaedda (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*



Hooked schrieb:


> Ja, schöne Mutti! Aber warum müßen die Bayern immer sofort alles abschlachten was sie Fangen? Nur aus Rekord-Gier?


|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Wir Bayern müssen gar nichts und schon gar nicht müßen!!!
#d #d 
Dann gehe ich davon aus dass der Hecht vorschriftsmäßig getötet und nicht abgeschlachtet wurde! 

Welchen Wert eine Hechtdame in dieser Größe noch für den Nachwuchs hat bleibt dahingestellt. Verklebter Rogen, unbefruchtete Eier usw. sind ja bei diesen großen Exemplaren bekannt.

Ich sage neidlos "Petri Heil" und gestehe ein, ja ich habe eine Rekord-Gier und komme aus Bayern!#c 

Ich will endlich meinen 30-Pfünder fangen!

Grüße an alle die diese Gier teilen!#h


----------



## Uschi+Achim (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Auch von uns einen HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH zu dem prächtigen Fisch! #6 

Wir waren auch Anfang September am , konnten die Metermarke aber leider nicht knacken.
Aber das ist ja ein Grund mehr, es im nächsten Jahr noch einmal zu versuchen....., denn der Åsnen macht süchtig!

Viele Grüße und weiterhin viel Petri
Uschi + Achim


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*



Pike79 schrieb:


> Ich finde nämlich, dass der Fisch ziemlich tot aussieht, aber vielleicht irre ich mich da!


 
Es soll ja durchaus vorkommen, dass Leute Fische töten, bevor sie diese essen.  
Mag sein, dass DU Fische lebendig ißt.#6 

Warum können manche Angler (??) nicht einfach andere Menschen in Ruhe lassen .... #c


----------



## NicoleMOL (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Fänger !!!!#6 

Gruß Nicole #h


----------



## hechtonaut (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

schade um den hecht
foto reicht doch auch


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*



hechtonaut schrieb:


> schade um den hecht
> foto reicht doch auch


 
Hecht-Foto in Rotweinsosse mit Salzkartoffeln ... vorzüglich :m.

 ... ne doch, schade um die Kartoffeln und erst die armen Weintrauben ...:c


----------



## ps0674 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

...schade, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die Fänger von derart tollen Fischen mit ihren Kommentaren dazu drängen, eben NICHT mehr darüber im AB zu berichten.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls, im AB über einen solchen wirklich außergewöhnlichen Fang zu lesen und hoffe, auch in Zukunft ähnliche Berichte lesen zu können. Das die Entnahme nicht übermässig war, sagt doch schon die Aussage, dass nur ein Drittel der gefangenen Fische verwertet wurde. 

Eins würde mich bei der Hütte aber noch interessieren, die ich mir übrigens auch schon mal vor Ort angesehen habe und auch recht begeistert war: Wie sieht es mit dem Einfrieren aus? Strom ist ja nicht vorhanden...


----------



## Alf Stone (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

@ps0674
#6

Das geht mir auch immer etwas gegen den Strich.
Was die Fischerei tagtäglich überall auf der Welt wegfängt und zerstört ist in meinen Augen tausendmal schlimmer als alles was ein Angeler fangen kann.
So ein Fischtrawler macht doch an einem einzigen Tag mehr Fang als ich mein ganzes Leben.
Komischerweise regt sich darüber keiner derart massiv auf.
Wenn aber mal ein Boardie es wagt einen schönen Fisch auch zu entnehmen und stolz ein Foto zu zeigen, da kommen die moralisch ach so sauberen Fingerheber und meinen hier wieder eine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen zu müssen.
Wenn dieses ganze Engagement mal sinnvoll in den Kampf gegen die wirkliche Fischmafia investiert würde, dann hätten auch alle was davon und nicht nur der Einzelne, der meint hier  den moralischen Apostel geben zu müssen...

Im übrigen hab ich am Sonntag bei Ulli für nächstes Jahr gebucht und werde versuchen diesen Rekordhecht dann zu brechen, egal ob dann hier gemeutert werden würde oder nicht ich würde auch ein Bild einstellen.


----------



## Schwedenhecht (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Wir waren auch am Asenen und ich kann nur bestätigen das es zur Sucht wird. Dieser super See mit diesem Ausblick und dem fantastischen Fischbestand! Ausserdem kann man Uli nur als Vermieter empfehlen super Häuser und tolle Boote die im Verbrauch wirklich gering sind und die ganze Zeit keine mucken machen. Ausserdem gibt er wirklich super Tips die den Urlaub zum waren Abenteuer machen. Wir kommen nächstes Jahr auch im Mai wieder und wenn alles klappt vielleicht noch eine Woche im September. Da freuen wir uns schon den Rekord zu knacken!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Glückwunsch zu dem Hecht und vergiss die Neider und Nörgler hier. 
Schöner Bericht und viel Glück denen, die auch in der Gegend Ihr Fieber kurieren.


----------



## florian1603 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Hallo Boardies,

ich sehe überhaupt kein Problem wenn eine Anglertruppe bei einem sehr teuren Urlaub mal ein Drittel der gefangenen Fische tötet.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*



florian1603 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> ich sehe überhaupt kein Problem wenn eine Anglertruppe bei einem sehr teuren Urlaub mal ein Drittel der gefangenen Fische tötet.


 
Wobei das nichts mit "teuer" zu tun hat und haben darf, sondern einfach damit, dass man auch gerne Fisch ißt.


----------



## sebastian (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Gratuliere, der is echt groß !


----------



## Baitbuster (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Dickes Petri für den tollen Hecht, echt klasses Exemplar#6


----------



## Pike79 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*



> _Hallo Boardies,_
> 
> _ich sehe überhaupt kein Problem wenn eine Anglertruppe bei einem sehr teuren Urlaub mal ein Drittel der gefangenen Fische tötet._


 
Wäre es in Deutschland gewesen, hätte ich gar nichts gesagt,
da geltendes Recht und die Moralvorstellungen heimischer Angler einfach zu verbohrt sind!

Ich finde es nur schade, dass deutsche Angler ins Ausland fahren müssen, wo die Bestände eben dadurch eine solche Qualität aufweisen, dass die Fische nicht entnommen werden.

Wenn ich in ein anderes Land reise, dann passe ich mich den örtlichen Gegebenheiten an!

Fahre ich zum Beispiel ans Kaspische Meer und entnehme einen Stör zum Verzehr, weil die Reise ach so teuer war , kann ich mich darauf einstellen für längere Zeit auf Tageslicht verzichten zu müssen!

Würden wir uns am Wasser verhalten, wie zum Beispiel die Skandinavier oder die Niederländer, dann bräuchte kein deutscher Angler ins Ausland zu fahren, um eine gute Hechtfischerei zu erleben!

Damit aber genug, ein dickes "Petri" dem Fänger und weitere Meter ( in Alufolie gegrillt )...

wünscht Markus


----------



## Baddy89 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Hmm, immer diese Nörgler hier. Halten garantiert etliche ab, ihre Fänge stolz zu präsentieren.

Und solange wir in entgegengesetzte Richtungen rudern, werden wir immer leichte Beute für die ganzen "Naturschutz"  Organisationen sein.

Ich kann nur sagen Petri Heil zu dem klasse Urlaub !!! und dem tollen Fisch !!!

Ich komme leider nicht so schnell nach Norwegen/Schweden/Finnland, da ich kein Auto habe oder eine Gruppe kenne  Schade drum !!

Macht weiter so !


----------



## Pike79 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*



> Hmm, immer diese Nörgler hier. Halten garantiert etliche ab, ihre Fänge stolz zu präsentieren.


 
@Baddy89 

Solche, wie dich meine ich, wenn ich von ignoranten Anglern spreche!


----------



## CyKingTJ (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Also ich weiß ja nicht an welchen Seen viele hier in Schweden angeln, ich fahre seit bestimmt 10 Jahren nach Schweden. Bis heute habe ich noch keinen Schweden gesehen der einen schönen Hecht zurücksetzt. Wer dort angelt verzehrt meist den Fisch, so wie es auch gedacht ist. 

Fange ich dieses Jahr wieder einen schönen verzehre ich ihn auch !


----------



## Baddy89 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*



Pike79 schrieb:


> @Baddy89
> 
> Solche, wie dich meine ich, wenn ich von ignoranten Anglern spreche!



Wir haben in der Prüfung gelernt, in dem Fisch die Kreatur zu sehen und sie dementsprechend zu behandeln. Soll ich dann den Fisch nur zum Fotografieren rausholen und wieder reinwerfen??

Es gibt sicherlich auch etliche schwedische Angler, die den Fisch zum Verzehr mitnehmen. 

Und wenn ich in ner Gruppe angle und so einen tollen Fisch fange, dann wird er eben verwertet. Es ist doch nicht verboten und auch ausdrücklich genehmigt.

Sitten hin oder her, er hat sich regelkonform verhalten und alles ist gut. Dann muss man ihn nicht anpissen.

Ich sage weiterhin Petri Heil und hätte es genau so gemacht !


----------



## Alf Stone (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Ignorant und Intolerant sind für mich C&R-Angler. Diese reiten auf ihrer achso tollen moralischen Anglerei herum und bezeichnen alle die anders denken als verbohrt.(Gerade diese Aussage zeigt doch die eigene Verbohrtheit sehr deutlich!)
Jeder sollte mit sich selber abmachen, wie er mit gefangenen Fischen umgeht und dies nicht immer anderen vorschreiben.
Das ist die eigentliche Crux in Deutschland, daß es immer ein paar Kohlköppe gibt, die meinen alles zu wissen und nur ihre Meinung und ihr Handeln für die einzig richtige Variante halten.
Und die C&R-Fraktion nervt einfach.
Laßt die Leute machen und die Mehrzahl der Angler geht mit Sicherheit verantwortungsvoll am Wasser um.
Warum ihr euch nicht derart z.B. auf die Fischindustriemafia einschießt wird mir immer ein Rätsel bleiben.
Stattdessen wird hier jemand kritisiert der mal in seinem Leben einen schönen Fisch gefangen hat und den mitnimmt.#c


----------



## Pilkman (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Hi!

Nun kommt mal alle wieder etwas runter und laßt einen Reisebericht nicht zu besagter Diskussion verkommen. #h

Einerseits war es natürlich klar, dass ein entnommener kapitaler Hecht für kontroverse Meinungsäußerungen sorgen würde, aber davon wird erstens der Fisch nicht wieder lebendig und zweitens das Klima im Board doch ziemlich vergiftet.

Ich persönlich hätte diesen kapitalen Hecht auch zurück gesetzt und dafür lieber einen 4-6 Pfund Hecht in der Küche verwertet, einfach aus Respekt vor so einem ehrwürdigen Tier, was vergleichsweise lange Zeit brauchte, um sich in der Alterspyramide des Gewässers an die Spitze zu setzen. Ein gesunder Kompromiss sozusagen. 

Unsere Angler haben sich anders verhalten und letztlich war auch das ihr Recht. Zumal ja aus dem Bericht entnehmen war, dass sie Augenmaß bewiesen haben und ca. 2/3 der Fänge zurückgesetzt haben.

Also beruhigt Euch wieder etwas, hmm?


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Pilkman= Wie recht Du hast.
Und bitte weiter so tolle Berichte aus Schweden.


----------



## bennie (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Und bitte das Foto am Wasser, ohne Blut, ohne Dreck, ohne Kippe im Mund oder sonstwas ....Fisch und Natur, dann spart man sich den ganzen Scheiß hier.......


----------



## Pike79 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*




> Ignorant und Intolerant sind für mich C&R-Angler. Diese reiten auf ihrer achso tollen moralischen Anglerei herum und bezeichnen alle die anders denken als verbohrt.(


 

Du hast mich falsch verstanden.
Mir geht es nicht darum, dass dieser Fisch sein Ende auf dem Grill gefunden hat,
eher darum, wo er dies tat.

Ich selber setze mich dafür ein, dass hier bei uns in Deutschland so genannte Zwischenschonmaße eingeführt werden, die vorschreiben, dass nur Fische eines bestimmten Größenintervalls verwertet werden dürfen.
So sollte durch die Schonzeit gegeben sein, dass explizit Hechte und Zander mindestens einmal im Leben die Möglichkeit zum Ablaichen bekommen.
Anderseits sollte auch gewährleistet sein, dass große Elterntiere geschont werden.
Aber geltendes Recht, mangelndes Verständnis und zudem fehlende Bereitschaft sich mit diesem Thema auseinanderzusetzen, sind durchaus Gründe für den schwindenden Fischbestand in „Good old Germany“!

Dieser Fisch wurde nun einmal in Schweden gefangen, in einem Land, das viele Hechtangler als Paradies bezeichnen!

Und warum?

Weil unsere nordischen Nachbarn gelernt haben verantwortungsvoll mit dem Fischbestand umzugehen!

Nun, da wir unsere heimischen Gewässer soweit ausgebeutet haben, dass eine Reise in die Niederlande oder Schweden angetreten werden muss, um eine „paradiesische“ Fischerei zu erleben, kann ich nur sagen armes Deutschland!

So lange gilt „ Es ist rechtens, also mach ich!“ ist keine Trendwende in Sicht!

Wenn ich mir die angegebenen Daten durchlese, dann muss ich mich doch eine Sache fragen.
64 Hechte gefangen, ein drittel verwertet, 6 Personen, eine Woche.
Also 20 Hechte vertilgt von 6 Personen innerhalb von nur einer Woche, nicht zu vergessen, dass einer von den Burschen satte 12kg schwer war.

Wenn mir jemand plausibel macht, dass dies sinnvolle Verwertung ist, dann möge ich für immer schweigen!

Den Jungs müssen die Fische doch aus den Ohren wieder heraus gekommen sein!

Abschließend möchte ich die Frage stellen, wohin werdet ihr reisen, wenn in Schweden das „paradiesische“ Flair verflogen ist?

Es gibt sicher noch ein paar Ecken auf der Welt, in denen es Menschen gibt, die ihre Umwelt nicht zu Grunde richten, was wir dann im Urlaub für sie erledigen können!





P.S.: Die letzten Zeilen sind ein wenig überspitzt geschrieben, geben aber wieder, was ich über dieses Thema denke.


@Markus... Sorry, dass ich nochmal Öl ins Feuer gieße, aber das musste einfach noch raus!


----------



## wurmbaoudersh (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

An Pike 79, Dein Neid ist Gigantisch! #q 

Hallo Ihr Petrijünger, und Asnen freunde,
Ist echt Geil, wenn man soviel Glückwünsche bekommt. DANKE !!!!Muss echt sagen, das war ein prima erlebnis in einem super Urlaub. Jetzt seid Ihr dran. Macht Euch ein par schöne Tage dort und
ich gönne es Euch, wenn Ihr auch so einen Fisch fangt !!! #6 
Was ich nicht verstehen kann, warum einen der Fisch nicht zum Essen gegönnt wird.
Persönlich sage *ich* mir: -„Ich nimm lieber einen großen Fisch mit! Denn der Fisch, der gerade das Schonmaß erreicht hat, soll erst einmal Leben!“
Was mir stinkt, sind die Bilder wie z b. am Ebro wo jeder Wels ab 1,70 schon einen Modelvertrag unter den Schuppen hat!:r 

An ps0674. Zum Thema, wo man die Fische eingefrieren kann? – Ulli hat noch andere Ferienhäuser
(2 km Entfernung)
Man kann dort in einer geräumigen Truhe die Fische eingefrieren. (für ein par Filets tut es auch das Gefrierteil des Gaskühlschrankes im Haus !)


----------



## Pike79 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

@wurmbaoudersh vbmenu_register("postmenu_1316113", true);  

Vielen Dank für die Blumen... ich lass es jetzt mit der Diskussion.

Keine Argumentation ist auch eine Argumentation... und dann einfach den Neid vorschieben... lächerlich!


----------



## Timmy (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Glückwunsch zum Rekordfisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Das C&R-Gelaber geht mir inzwischen sooooooooo auf die Nüsse, kanns nicht mehr hören.....................


----------



## Carpguru (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

@Pike79

Super Posting!!

@Rest

Ihr habt es alle nicht begriffen!


----------



## CyKingTJ (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Also ich weiß ja nicht was hier manche meinen was Schweden über Hechte denken. "Schmeißt sie in den Wald oder gebt sie den Füchsen" sagen viele von ihnen. Weitaus lieber ist ihnen Zander, in Hechten sehen sie keinen guten Fisch zum Verzehr. Wenn sie einen guten releasen dann aus dem Grund, dass er Cannibale ist und seine Artgenossen von nicht unangemessener Größe angreift bzw. sogar verzehrt.

Soviel zu den nordischen Nachbarn. Zudem kommen wir mit unseren Angeln kaum gegen die Netze und "Übernachtschnüre" der "Eingeborenen" da oben an und werden somit den Bestand nicht so schnell verschlechtern.

Ich bin in zwei Wochen auch wieder in Schweden und wenn ich einen schönen fange den auch verwerten kann werde ich dieses auch tun.


----------



## hd-treiber (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*



Carpguru schrieb:


> @Pike79
> 
> Super Posting!!
> 
> ...


 
Da Du von "Ihr" sprichst, tue ich es auch mal: Warum glaubt "ihr" von der 
C&R-Fraktion (zum Glück nicht alle!) eigentlich, dass Euer Verhalten dem Fisch gegenüber der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist? Ist wohl ein bischen arrogant zu sagen "Ihr habt es alle nicht begriffen!" 

Es ist einfach nur zum :v  wie Fänge zerredet werden. Manchmal fragt man sich, ob man in wirklich in einem Anglerboard ist...
(Ich hasse mich für diesen Emotionsausbruch, aber war nötig.)

Und nun zum eigentlich wichtigsten:
GLÜCKWUNSCH AN DEN FÄNGER!

Glückwusch an den Fänger!


----------



## Pike79 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*



> Da Du von "Ihr" sprichst, tue ich es auch mal: Warum glaubt "ihr" von der
> C&R-Fraktion (zum Glück nicht alle!) eigentlich, dass Euer Verhalten dem Fisch gegenüber der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist?


 

In deinem Fall darf ich ganz ungeniert behaupten, dass du rein gar nichts begriffen hast!

Mfg, Markus


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtrekord am Asnen See*

Nachdem hier wieder alles in OffTopic abgleitet, schliesse ich das hier.
Es gibt genügend Threads zum diskutieren über c+r.


----------

